
Looking for summer 2018 software internship - jozef_cipa
https://internship.jozefcipa.com/
======
gus_massa
Looks fine in chrome, but bad in IE11.

Have you looked in the official posts?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring)

